# Moon and Venus in twilight



## acr_art (Jun 27, 2019)

Dear all,


the day before, I observed the moon with my 5" telescope. Later on I enjoyed the wonderful twilight scene and did a pastel sketch of it. In fact this was the first sketch where I tried to catch the colour gradient of the twilight sky.

Technique: Koh-i-Noor pastels on black Canson Mi-Teintes pastel paper
Size: 24 x 32 cm


Best Regards

Achim


----------

